
Rapid Compose – Console UI for Docker-Compose - trusz
https://github.com/trusz/rapid-compose
======
trusz
Hi all!

We have a problem in our developer team, that the number of docker services
are getting more and more and we could not remember all or new developers did
not what and how to start.

So I've created a console app with console ui that we use know every day. I
though maybe others have the same or similar problems.

The project is open source and constructive criticism is welcomed :)

